# Jsimo12 for Moderator...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think he deserves a chance to become a moderator of the Hornets forum and of the SEC forum here at BBB.net (possibly College Football as well). He is obviously a Die-in-the-wool Cajun fan (Geaux Tigers) and he loves the Hornets and SEC sports. 

I think he would make a good choice.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I second that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I third that, although yesterday he told me he didn't want to be one. I think he should be.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> I third that, although yesterday he told me he didn't want to be one. I think he should be.


HaHa...I would for the service of this board I have really come to love IF I was chosesn. I just wasn't going to go around campaigning...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> HaHa...I would for the service of this board I have really come to love IF I was chosesn. I just wasn't going to go around campaigning...


Leave that to me. I think you deserve it and would be an asset to this forum.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I think he should be given a Mod chance or BDizzle, Dwade4MVP


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

DanDickau said:


> I think he should be given a Mod chance or BDizzle, Dwade4MVP



I would also really like to become the mod of this board and I already spoke with MJG about it... Is it only possible to have one Mod for this forum???


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I would also really like to become the mod of this board and I already spoke with MJG about it... Is it only possible to have one Mod for this forum???


There are like 5 or 6 mods for the Bulls board so I bet you could have more than one for the NO board.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

First thing on Jsimo12's agenda:

Change forum slogan to "Dan Dickau and the New Orleans Hornets"


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> First thing on Jsimo12's agenda:
> 
> Change forum slogan to "Dan Dickau and the New Orleans Hornets"


Well...I was really thinking more of changing it to the New Orleans Dickau's. :wink:


----------

